

Apple will reject any app containing a mic icon - majorapps

This article provides several examples where popular apps have been rejected just for having a mic icon in the UI. When the icon was replaced with another icon, the app was approved.<p>http://www.addictivetips.com/ios/does-interface-matter-in-app-submission-approval-by-apple-case-study/
======
k-mcgrady
Apple has always been clear with developers that any system wide icon they use
cannot be used for any other action. For example if you use the 'i' (info)
button for anything other than showing information (usually by flipping the
view) you will get rejected. It helps maintain consistency.

All the app shown in the example have used the iOS Siri/dictation icon to do
something other than launch Siri.

Also, why is everyone using that mic design? Very few real world mics actually
look like that anymore. Why not use something people are more familiar with
like a standard dynamic mic shape?

------
coob
Seems Apple want to avoid any confusion with the Siri mic. I used the standard
mic icon in quite a few apps so I'm going to need to take a look at the best
alternative, unfortunately.

------
craigc
It's kind of a shame. In my opinion, the microphone icon makes for the best
user experience because there is no ambiguity about what it is going to do
when you press it.

With a talk bubble or a picture of a robotic head you can guess, but it is not
immediately clear.

It's interesting because it seems like Apple wants to avoid confusion for
users thinking the app is Siri by hurting the user experience in each of these
apps.

------
teilo
No they won't. They will reject any app containing a mic icon that is not
being used for dictation. The Chrome app uses a mic icon for dictation.

~~~
gmarcus
As developer of the Merriam-Webster dictionaries, I can confirm that we have
had multiple submissions with a mic icon without any rejections. See
screenshots at [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merriam-webster-
dictionary/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merriam-webster-
dictionary/id399452287?mt=8)

------
TillE
All these microphone icons are nearly identical in style. Try one that doesn't
look like a large-diaphragm condenser mic in a radio studio.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sound_Recorder_icon.png>

~~~
esbwhat
It needs to have a clear silhouette though.

